# Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Februar 2016)

*Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Testet und behaltet eine von drei Lepa Exllusion 240!

*3 × Lepa Exllusion 240:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lepa Exllusion  240 bietet eine hohe Leistung und kühlt sogar übertaktete Prozessoren  mit über 400 Watt TDP. Der Kühlblock mit vernickelter Kupferkühlplatte  ist an den Seiten durchsichtig und ermöglicht das Ablesen des  Füllstands. Anders als gewöhnliche Kompaktwasserkühlungen ist die  Exlussion 240 nämlich nachfüllbar und enthält mehr Kühlflüssigkeit. Im  Lieferumfang befinden sich 500 ml Kühlflüssigkeit, aber auch  Flüssigfärbemittel in den Farben Rot, Grün und Blau, die eine  individuelle Färbung des Wassers ermöglichen.

Der Dual-Radiator  ist mit zwei 120-mm-Lüftern mit 4-Pin-PWM-Anschluss bestückt, die für  einen Drehzahlbereich von 500 bis 1.800 U/min spezifiziert sind. Lepa  hat die Lüfterblätter optimiert, um einen höheren statischen Druck und  Luftdurchsatz bei geringen Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeiten zu erzielen. Die  Lepa Exllusion 240 ist zu den AMD-Sockel AM2(+), AM3(+), FM1 und FM2(+)  kompatibel und kühlt Intel-Prozessoren für die Sockel 775, 1150, 1151,  1155, 1156, 1366 und 2011(-v3). Mehr Informationen zur Exllusion 240  gibt es direkt bei Lepa.

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games          Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Lepa die  Chance   dazu: Drei  PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, eine Kompaktwasserkühlung von Lepa  zu   testen.  Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen  Testbericht   im     PCGH-Extreme-Forum     veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die   Hardware      behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Kompaktwasserkühlungen aus, schreibt gerne und   möchtet              einen  Test einer Lepa Exllusion 240 verfassen? Dann    bewerbt      euch     in  diesem Thread des  PCGH-Extreme-Forums -   schreibt   einfach,  was     genau ihr   ausprobieren möchtet und warum   ihr euch   besonders  gut  als          Lesertester  eignet. Bitte  gebt  bei eurer Bewerbung  an, mit welchen Komponenten ihr die Wasserkühlung testen möchtet.      Erfahrungen mit CPU-Kühllösungen   und  vorhandene   Vergleichsprodukte    sind     natürlich von Vorteil,    außerdem solltet  ihr  eine  Kamera    bedienen und     gut lesbare  Texte   verfassen können.  Wer     noch     kein Mitglied im      PCGH-Extreme-Forum  ist,  muss sich  zunächst         (kostenlos)     registrieren. (Mehr  Bilder der Lepa Exllusion 240  gibt es in Kürze in  der  offiziellen Ankündigung auf pcgh.de.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühllösungen haben und die Hardware selbstständig darin installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und            endet voraussichtlich am 31.03.2016. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss   der        vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige    Verzögerungen       müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung    mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält      sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom     Lesertester zurückzufordern und  den     Lesertester zukünftig nicht     mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der    Lesertest   folgende Anforderungen     nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 6.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens fünf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand          beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht    von       anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens eine selbst erstellte Grafik (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Montag, dem 15.02.2016, um 12 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## the_leon (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Hallo Stephan,

ich melde mich jetzt mal.
Ich bin 16 Jahre alt (oder eher jung?) und darf (oder muss) noch zur Schule gehen, nebenbei bastle ich regelmäßig am PC 
Ich würde gerne die AiO Wakü testen!
Als Vergleichsprodukte würden mir ein Thermalright HR-02 Macho, ein 140mm Doppelturmkühler und eine "echte" Wakü mit 240mm Radiator. 
Testen würde ich das ganze in einem Aerocool xPredator X3 Gehäuse.
Als CPUs würde mir ein übertakteter i5 4690K dienen. 
Außerdem kann ich eine Kamera bedienen und wie man Texte verfasst habe ich auch gelernt. 

Außerdem würde ich auch noch die WLPs aus dem Thermal Grizzly Test verwendend und dort die Ergebnisse nachtragen.

Mein System:
i5-4690K
Asus Maximus VII Ranger
8gb DDR3 Ram
Powercolor R9 390 PCS+
beQuiet! L8 530w
1tb Seagate Desktop HDD
256gb Crucial MX100
Aerocool xPredator X3

Da die Heizwell CPU bekannterweise "nur" WLP unter dem Heatspreder verwendet und nicht mehr verlötet ist würde ich das ganze auch noch auf einem Phenom II X4 955 BE testen.

Ich habe schon mal einen Lesertest verfasst, zu den WLPs von Thermal Grizzly.
Ich freu mich, wenn ich wieder was testen darf. 

Gruß,
Leon


----------



## GrueneMelone (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

ich bin 22 Jahre alt und ehemaliger Maschinenbaustudent. DSLR mit vernünftigen Objektiven ist vorhanden, um gute Bilder zu machen. Vernünftige Texte schreiben lernt man an der Uni auch.
Das bisschen basteln ist überhaupt kein Problem, ich bastle eh gerne und hab im letzten Jahr mit zwei kompletten Rechner auch genügend Übung gehabt.
Zum Vergleich stehen ein Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B und ein Noctua D-15 parat. Verbaut wird das ganze in einem Fractal Design Define R5.

Mein System:
i7-4790k (OC-Tauglichkeit könnte man gut testen)
Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 5
Bequiet Straight Power E10 500W
Fractal Design Define R5
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4g
16GB G.Skill tridentx 2400MHz

Ich würde mich freuen endlich mal einen Lesertest verfassen zu dürfe. 

Viele Grüße
Pascal


----------



## scania_r430 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,

Hier meine kleine Bewerbung. 
Würde sie gerne Ausgiebig Testen und bis zum Limit bringen. Dies würde mit einem auf 5 GHz getakteten 6700k vollzogen werden. Als Vergleichs Objekte würde ein bequiet Dark Rock Pro 3, EK Predator 240 (wenn ich sie nicht einschicke) und einem Thermaltake Macho Rev. B.
Fotoqualität sollte ausreichen sein mit 4k Auflösung. 

Der Rest des Systems zusammengefasst:
6700k
Msi Z170 Gaming M7
16gb DDR-2400 (2×8)
Eine 970 von Gigabyte auf 1585mhz
Gehäuse wäre das NZXT H440 mit Noctua/bequiet Lüftern.

Außerdem würde ich Temperaturen mit verschiedenen Wärmeleitpasten liefern.
Außerdem möglicher Test an folgenden CPU's:
6600k
4690k
Evtl. auch 4790k
Zudem würde auch ein Vergleich der Lüfter kommen. Hierbei würde ich die Standard Lüfter gegen Noctua und be quiet Lüfter antreten lassen. PS: Zusammenbau sollte kein Problem Darstellen, da ich schon eine ganze Menge an PCs zusammen geschraubt habe (alleine an Weihnachten 3^^).
 An ALLE: Viel Glück das ihr Testen dürft und erfolgreiche Tests! 

Mit freundlichen grüßen 
T. Huck


----------



## EVO-4G63T (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich bewerbe mich für den Lesertest.

Die AiO-Kühlung darf gegen den Cryorig R1 Universal Towerkühler antreten. Mich Interessiert der Vergleich einer 240er AiO-Kühlung gegen einen großen Towerkühler.

Als Test-CPU verwende ich den Intel i7 5820K mit verschiedenen Spannungen und Taktraten.
Testgehäuse wäre das Cooler Master HAF XB Evo, das einen "Benchmodus" hat. (Offener Aufbau)

Ich würde den Kühler mit verschiedenen Lüfter- und Pumpendrehzahlen testen.
Mit der App "Decibel Ultra" kann ich den Schalldruck der Kühlung ermitteln.

Fototechnisch bin ich mit einer Canon 600D + 2 Objektiven und einem Stativ ausgestattet. Kann somit ordentliche Bilder machen.
Die Kamera ist auch mit einer FullHD Videofunktion ausgestattet um ein Unboxing Video zu drehen.

Zwei Review's habe ich schon mal gemacht. Damit könnt ihr euch einen ersten Eindruck verleihen. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-cryorig-r1-universal-ein-eiskaltes-ding.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...t-thermalright-silver-arrow-ib-e-extreme.html

Die Testhardware besteht aus:

Intel i7-5820K @ 3,8 Ghz @ 0,98V
ASUS X99-A
32 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4
2x GeForce GTX 980Ti
256GB Samsung 950 Pro NVMe
1TB WD Blue & 2TB WD Red
Cooler Master HAF XB Evo
Cryorig R1 Universal
beQuiet! Power Zone 850W
AOC Q2963PM


Mit Freundlichen Grüßen

EVO-4G63T


----------



## frankyfife (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Kein Interesse mehr.


----------



## chewara (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Oh das trifft sich gut, ich habe mich gerade nach einer kompaktAIO Wasserkühlung umgesehen, zum Austausch des Prolimatech Genesis.

Bisher habe ich noch keinen Lesertest veröffentlicht oder daran teilgenommen, dies wäre dann also mein erster Test.

Mein System:

Raidmax Hyperion
Xeon 1231v3, 
GA-H97M-HD3, 
8GB Crucial Kit, 
Palit GTX970 Jetstream, 
500 GB MX100, 1TB Seagate 
BeQuiet E10 500 CM

Zum Testen habe ich noch einige Bequiet, Fractal und Raidmax Lüfter vorrätig. 
Auch vorstellen könnte ich mir einen Test in meinem Alten AMD Phenom X3 System in einem Cooltek G3 wobei ich mir nicht so sicher bin, ob dieses Gehäuse für eine 240er AiO geeignet ist. 

Wobei bei mir ein größerer Augenmerk auf die Lautheit (eigentlich doch lieber leise) im Desktop Betrieb liegt, da der Tower auf dem Tisch neben dem Monitor steht.

Beruflich bin ich Bürokaufmann, kann also mit Word, Excel etc auch umgehen, aber auch für die Technik im kleinen Ingenieurbüro mit 10 Personen zuständig.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Hallo an das PCGH Team,

auch ich werfe mal meinen Hut in den Ring und bewerbe mich für diesen Test.

Mein Hobby ist der Rechner und vor allem das Basteln an der Hardware.
CPU Kühler kann ich mittlerweile im Schlaf, unter Wasser und mit verbundenen Augen verbauen.
Auch beruflich bin ich schwer mit Hardware beschäftigt, denn ich arbeite in der IT einer bekannten Prüforganisation.

Das Testsystem wäre folgendes:
CPU: Intel Core i5 4670k @ 4 Ghz
CPU Kühler: Antec Kühler H²O 620
Mainboard: MSI Z87 G55
RAM: 3x Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1333 Mhz
GPU: EVGA HTX 760 Superclocked
SSD: Sandisk Ultra 265 GB
HDD: Seagate 1000 GB
HDD: Seagate 2000 GB
Netzteil: Enermax Triathlor Eco 650 w
Gehäuse: Anidees AI6V2 BW

Für Fotos stehen eine Fujifilm Finepix S1600 sowie mein S6 bereit.
Die Zeit und auch die Lust für diesen Test sind vorhanden und ich würde mich diabolisch freuen unter den Glücklichen zu sein.

Testen würde ich übrigens mit verschiedenen Lüftern - Ich habe hier zwei BeQuiet! Pure Wings 2 120 mm und zwei Enermax Cluster 120 mm.

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## dalgoist (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

ich würde auch gerne diese Wasserkühlung testen. Ich habe mich schon lange für diese Wasserkühlung interessiert, da ein Bekannter sich vor ca. 1 Jahr einen Luftkühler von Lepa gekauft hatte und ich diese Marke überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm hatte. 
Mich hat die Qualität des Kühlers sehr überzeugt gehabt.
Ich bin 19 Jahre alt und Stundent in einer Informatikfachrichtung. Ich habe schon einige PCs aufgebaut und auch schon AIO-Wasserkühlungen eingebaut. 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es interessant wäre zu messen, in weit die Wasserkühlung Übertaktungen des Prozessors mitmacht. Außerdem würde ich verschiedene Lüfter am Radiator testen.

Mein System:
Gehäuse: Aerocool XPredator X3 Evil Black Edition
CPU: Intel Core i7 4770k @ 3,5 GHz
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1
Mainboard: Asus Sabertooth Z97 Mark 2
GPU: Gainward GeForce GTX 770 Phantom (2 GB)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz
HDD: 2x Seagate 2000GB im Raid 1
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 256GB
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 650W

Fotos kann ich mit einer Nikon 1J2 machen. Ich hätte sehr viel Spaß diese Wasserkühlung zu testen, zumal ich sie mir sowieso kaufen wollte.

Viele Grüße,
Dario


----------



## Jonoso (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,
ich möchte die  Lepa Exllusion 240 testen, da ich neben meiner studentischen Tätigkeit gerne meinen PC optimiere. Ich produziere Imagefilme für Unternehmen und Ärzte. 
Beim Rendern von Videos wird einer Lüftung maximale Leistung abverlangt und die Gefahr der Überhitzung ist ziemlich groß.
Ich besitze das technische Know-how, um diese Wasserkühlung sachgemäß einzubauen und einen aussagekräftigen Test durchzuführen. 

Mein System:
Prozessormarke:	                 AMD
Prozessorgeschwindigkeit:	  3500 GHz
Prozessorsockel:	                SocketAM3
Prozessoranzahl:	                8
RAM Größe:                                8 GB
Speicher-Art:	                              DDR3 SDRAM
Größe Festplatte:	               1000 GB
Festplatten-Technologie:	SATA
Festplatteninterface:      	Serial ATA-600
Zusätzliche Laufwerke: 	DVD+-RW
Graphics Coprocessor:  	AMD Radeon R9 270X
Beschreibung Grafikkarte:	AMD Radeon R9 270X, 2048MB GDDR5, DisplayPort, HDMI, DVI, DirectX11.2, Bluray 3D Unterstützung

Die Fotos werden mit einer Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ61EG-S geschossen. Ich freue mich auf den Test dieser Wasserkühlung!

Liebe Grüße,

Jonoso


----------



## FlyKilla (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Moin PCGH Team,

auch ich würde gerne die Lepa Wasserkühlung testen. Mit meinen 47 Jahren habe ich schon diverse Rechner auf und umgebaut. Meinen, mittlerweile 5 Jahre alten, Nuctua Kühler würde ich gerne durch eine AIO ersetzen. Von daher käme mir der Test sehr entgegen. 
Was ich bisher über die Lepa gelesen habe, klingt sehr interessant. Die wichtigsten Eigenschaften wären für mich Lautstärke und Kühlleistung. Auch der Einbau und das Zubehör sind Aspekte, die ich begutachten würde. Genauso wie die Qualität und Wertigkeit der Kühlung. Die Optik finde ich schon mal gelungen.  
 Eine verständliche Schreibe habe ich. Auch Fotos sollten dank DSLR, inklusive Makro, kein Problem darstellen.

Das Testsystem besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

Gehäuse: Coolermaster Dominator Xcalade 690   
CPU: AMD FX-8350 
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12P 
Mainboard: Asrock 970 Extreme3 R2.0 
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 960  (2 GB)
RAM: 2x 4096 MB Crucial Technology 
HDD: Seagate ST2000DM001-1CH164 2GB
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 120GB
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power L8-CM 630 Watt 

mit freundlichen Gruß,
Fly


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

*
- Bewerbung gelöscht -

*Leider schaffe ich es zeitlich nicht. 
Aber allen viel Spaß beim Testen,
die Wasserkühlung sieht interessant aus


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team sowie sehr geehrte Damen und Herren des Unternehmens Lepa,


ebenso wie alle anderen möchte ich mich für euer Reviewangebot bewerben und hoffe natürlich, dass ich genommen werde.
Ich bin 19 Jahre alt, interessiere mich schon seit meinen jungen Jahren für Computer und Technik und würde mich riesig freuen einen Teil zu eurer Arbeit beizutragen. 
Derzeit betreibe ich einen Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure mit einem Intel Core i7 4770K, welcher bei der neuen Prime95 Version direkt über 100°C kommt aufgrund der neuen Befehle für die neueren Generation von Prozessoren. 
Als Gehäuse kommt bei mir ein Silverstone RV05 zum Einsatz, welches optimal auf Airflow ausgerichtet ist und zudem auf der Unterseite Platz für einen 3x 120er Radiator bietet, daher stellt das Gehäuse für eine solche Wasserkühlung kein Problem dar.

Um die Lautheit der AiO zu messen kann ich in meinem System alle Lüfter abschalten, da meine GTX980Ti ebenso passiv von einem MK-26 gekühlt werden kann.
Bilder stellen auch keine Hürde da, da in meinem Haushalt mindestens bis zu 3 DLSR immer zur Verfügung stehen.

Ich wäre sehr gespannt, ob die Wasserkühlung meine CPU bei neuen prime95-Befehlen unter 100°C kühlen kann.

verwendete Hardware:


Gehäuse: Silverstone Raven RV05
CPU: Intel Core i7 4770K @ 4,5 GHz @ 1,250V
Board: MSI Gaming 3 Z97 
Kühler: Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure
GPU: eVGA GTX980 Ti SC mit einem MK-26 versehen
Netzteil: Thermaltake Smart M650W 80 Plus


----------



## mrmurphy007 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Hallöchen,

Ich sage es vorab: Meine Erfahrungen mit Kompaktwasserkühlungen sind ziemlich negativ. Im Moment habe ich (auf Grund eines defekten Kühlers) eine Coolermaster Nepton 280L im Gehäuse, die zwar gute Temperaturen liefert, aber eine Geräuschkulisse hat, die ich meinem schlimmsten Feind nicht wünschen würde. Also genau das, was man den All-in-one-Kühllösungen immer vorwirft: zu laut, keine besseren Temperaturen als ein sehr guter Luftkühler und deutlich teurer dabei. 

Insofern fände ich einen Vergleich recht spannend, wobei der Direktvergleich dann mit meinen Prolimatech Genesis stattfindet. Im Moment sind dort zwei Noctua NF-A14PWM montiert, was insofern spannend ist, da mein Kühler+Lüfter fast den gleichen Gesamtwert haben wie die Kompaktwasserkühlung. So könnte man den Test von hinten aufziehen: "Ich habe 100€ übrig um meine CPU zu kühlen, soll ich mir die neue EXllusion von Lepa holen oder doch einen sehr guten Luftkühler?". 

Bevor ich mich um Messungen kümmere, würde ich mich Verpackung, Verarbeitung und Montage beschäftigen. Bei der Coolermaster Nepton war der Einbau trotz meines großen Gehäuses eher Krampf als Vergnügen. 

Als Testparkour schwebt mir ein Mix aus Worst-Case-Szenario à la Prime95, realistischer Last mit Cinebench R15 und, ganz wichtig für uns alle () die Temperaturen beim spielen. Da der Radiator der All-in-One deutlich weiter weg ist von der Graka als ein Luftkühler es wäre, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das einen kleinen Unterschied ausmacht. 

Schlussendlich würde ich auf die Lautstärke der Lüfter und vor allem der Pumpe eingehen. Meiner Meinung nach ein sehr wichtiger Aspekt beim Zusammenstellen seines Traumrechners. 

Eine Kamera ist ebenso vorhanden wie ein Gehäuse, in das man auch eine Kompaktwasserkühlung einbauen kann. Details:

Intel i7 6700K
Prolimatech Genesis
Asus Maximus VIII Ranger
Nvidia GTX 980
16GB DDR4 Gskill
Thermaltake Suppressor F51
Ein paar Festplatten, Schrauben, Kabelbinder und ein Netzteil. 

Eigentlich spricht nichts dagegen, dass ich den Test mache – außer Murphys Gesetz natürlich.


----------



## BuzzKillington (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Hallo,

Ich würde gerne die Wakü testen. Als Vergleich hab ich einen Macho und kann natürlich mit und ohne Übertaktung testen. Mein Schreibstil ist kurz und klar, aber 6000 Zeichen schaffe ich auf jeden Fall. 

Grüße,

BuzzKillington

Meine Specs:

Core i5-3570K mit Thermalright Macho
16GB DDR3-1600 RAM
AsRock Z77 Extreme4
MSI R9 290X mit Corsair H55
Super Flower 700W 80plus gold
CM Storm Trooper


----------



## Goitonthefloor (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Ich schließe mich ebenfalls den vorhergehenden Bewerbungen an.

Ich habe seit 2003 Erfahrung in der Montage von CPU Kühlern.
Wasserkühlungen habe ich auch schon eingebaut, eine AiO war jedoch noch nicht in meinen Händen.
Dies wäre die optimale Gelegenheit dass zu ändern.

Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Fractal Design Define S gegönnt, dieses wartet nun natürlich sehnlichst auf eine Flüssigkeitskühlung.
Eigentlich hatte ich vor eine Liang D5, einen 280er Radi und einen Lighttower einzubauen und mit Hilfe eines Aquagratix eine reine
GPU-only Kühllösung aufzubauen, mein kürzlich erworbener Ninja 4 erledigt seinen Job schließlich noch bestens.
Dieser würde mit dem Einbau der Lepa AiO in den Rechner meiner Frau wandern ( Der Boxed-Kühler ihres Phenom II 1090T nervt mich schon seit Monaten).

Zusätzlich zu den eigentlichen Messungen würde ich selbstredend auch auf Verpackung und Lieferumfang sowie die Verarbeitung Wert legen.
Mit der Exllusion 240 hätte ich auch noch die Möglichkeit die Erweiterbarkeit zu testen.

Ein Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 420mm sowie ein Aquacomputer aqualis 150ml  würde noch dazu kommen.

Die Tests würde ich wie folgt gestalten:

Kühlleistung CPU only stock und oced
Kühlleistung GPU only stock und oced
Kühlleistung CPU + GPU Stock und oced
Kühlleistung CPU + GPU + zuzätzlicher 420er Radiator
Kühlleistung CPU + GPU + 420er Radiator + Eisbecher
Vergleich mit Intel Boxedkühler und Scythe Ninja 4


Zur Aufnahme von Bildern verwende ich eine Nikon D70 mit einem Nikon AF Nikkor 50mm 1:1,8D Objektiv.

Als "Messinstrumente"  und "Werkzeuge" würde ich Hwinfo, Adia64 Extreme, CineBench, Prime95, Furmark, 3DMark Firestrike ,Heaven Benchmark und natürlich CPU/GPU Z benutzen.

Mein System 
Fractal Design Define S
Core i5 2500k @ 4,3 Ghz (1,25V)
Asus P8P67 Evo Rev 3
16 GB Ram
VTX3D R9 280 / 7950 V3 @ 1050 / 1600 Mhz (wird mit Wakü neu ausgelotet da derzeit max nur 1,144V möglich)
Bequiet! S6 550W non modular
Samsung 840 Evo 120 GB
WD 2TB Green (WD20EARX)
WD 640 GB Blue (WD6400AAKS)

Vielen Dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Drayygo (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Hey, 

Wie jeder andere hier im Thread möchte ich mich ebenfalls bewerben, eure AiO-Wasserkühlung zu testen.
Mein Interesse besteht zum einen darin, euer Exemplar mit anderen Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen zu vergleichen, 
und zum Anderen darin herauszufinden, ob eure "Innovationen" wie die Nachfüllbarkeit dafür sorgen, dass ihr euch
von etwaigen Konkurrenten abheben könnt.

Mein Testsystem besteht aus :
i7 2600K @stock und @4,5Ghz
MSI Z77 Mpower
16GB Corsair Dominator
R9 290 Sapphire VaporX

Das Ganze ist verpackt in einem Phanteks Enthoo Luxe, einem Gehäuse, das für Wasserkühlungen mehr als nur geeignet ist, 
da ich dort die Radiatoren auch an unterschiedlichen Positionen und mit Push/Pull testen kann.
Aktuell wird das Ganze gekühlt durch eine Custom-Wakü, als Vergleichskühler besitze ich:
den Standard Intel-Boxed
einen Thermolab Trinity Turmkühler, 
eine Alphacool Eisberg 240mm
einen Alpenföhn Atlas und
eine Antec H2O 120mm AiO-Wakü.

Testen würde ich:
den Einbaukomfort,
die Kühleigenschaften, 
die "Lautheit" im Vergleich zu den anderen Kühlern, 
die Standard-Lüfterbestückung, 
die Optik + Lieferumfang.

Fotos werden von mir mit einer Canon Powershot gemacht, als Testprogramme würden sich wie auch von meinen Mitbewerbern erwähnt Prime95, Cinebench R15 und die "herkömmliche" Spielelast
anbieten.

Wenn ich euer Interesse geweckt habe, würde ich mich freuen, von euch als einer der Tester ausgewählt zu werden, ansonsten freue ich mich darauf, 
die Tests der anderen zu lesen.

MfG Drayygo


----------



## Schnuetz1 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

Hiermit möchte auch ich mich für den Test der Kompaktwasserkühlung bewerben. 
Momentan bin ich 20 Jahre jung und studiere irgenwas mit Informatik, die deutsche Rechtschreibung und Grammatik ist mir auch nicht allzu fremd. Als dualer Student arbeite ich in meinem Praxisphasen sehr viel mit Word und Excel, die Erstellung eines Diagramms stellt auch kein Problem dar. 
Mit Computern beschäftige ich mich auch schon eine lange Zeit, sodass ich keine Probleme beim Einbau einer Kompakt-Wasserkühlung haben sollte. Eine gute Kamera besitze ich ebenfalls, so kann ich schöne Bilder des Produktes machen.

Mein momentanes System:
CPU: Intel i5 4690K (unterschiedl. Übertaktungen)
Board: AsRock Fatal1ty Z97 
RAM: 8GB G.Skill Triedent X 2400MHz
Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 / Intel Stock
Und das ist alles in einem schönen Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 verbaut. 

Außerdem habe ich zu Hause die Möglichkeit, die Lautstärke der Wasserkühlung zu messen und mit dem Brocken 2 sowie dem Intel Stock-Kühler zu vergleichen. 

Über eine Rückmeldung würde ich mich sehr freuen,

Viele Grüße,
Schnütz / Tim


----------



## DKK007 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,


*Ich möchte mich für den Lesertest der Lepa Exllusion 240 bewerben.*


Ich habe mich zwar bisher immer davor gehütet Wasser in den PC zu lassen, aber da mein neuer 2. PC zum größten Teil aus gebrauchten Teilen von Ebay (bis auf Laufwerke, Netzteile und Gehäuse) besteht, werde ich es mal versuchen. 


Gehäuse wäre ein Nagelneues R5 PCGH.


Im Studentenwohnheim habe ich im Sommer immer mit 35°C+ zu kämpfen, da mein Zimmer direkt unter dem Dach liegt und somit zählt jedes Grad. Das wird man jetzt natürlich nicht so merken. Eventuell wäre es sinnvoller solche Kühlertests im Sommer zu machen, wo sich die Spreu vom Weizen trennt. Je nach dem wie sich die Wakü jetzt gegen den Alpenföhn Brocken schlägt, kann ich aber ja im Sommer noch mal ein paar Werte nachliefern.


Fotos kann ich mit meiner Sony HX90V machen. Ich habe auch schon mal einen Lesertest für ein Festplattengehäuse gemacht.


Hardware:
CPU: i5-2500K
Board: ASRock Z77 Pro4
Vergleichskühler: Alpenföhn Brocken
RAM: 8 GiB Crucial Ballistix Sports 1600 CL9
SSD: MX200 250GB
HDD: Seagate 1TB
NT: E10 400W
Gehäuse: R5 PCGH
GPU: GTX560, eventuell auch noch meine aktuell im Haupt-PC befindliche GTX660.
Brenner: irgendeiner von LG


Den Radiator werde ich im Gehäuse wahrscheinlich in der Front montieren. 


Jedoch werde ich auch versuchen, die Schläuche nach außen zu führen, eventuell durch das Entfernen einiger PCI-Blenden. Ich finde nämlich, das eine Wakü nur dann wirklich Sinn macht wenn die Wärme schnell aus dem Gehäuse befördert wird, das geht natürlich mit einem Radiator außen am besten. Mal sehen, was ich da gebastelt bekomme.


----------



## proaimer (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Sehr geehrter PCGH Team,

mein Name ist Sebastian, ich bin 20 Jahre alt und Soziologiestudent.
Ich möchte mich gerne mit diesem Schreiben für den Lesertest für eine der drei Lepa Exllusion 240 Wasserkühlungen bewerben. Bis vor wenigen Wochen war ich noch ein Gegner von Wasserkühlungen und hatte sehr viele Vorurteile und Sorgen gegenüber dieser Kühlmethode. Als ich mich dann doch entschloss eine Singleradiator Wasserkühlung von Deepcool zu kaufen, wurde ich nicht enttäuscht. Seit jeher habe ich ein gesteigertes Interesse am Umgang mit Wasserkühlungen.

In meinem Test würde ich neben der optischen Aufmachung, Montageaufwand,Benchmarks auch den Wartungs- bzw. Sicherheitsaspekt näher beleuchten. Als Vergleichskühlkörper würde ich einen Intel Stock Kühler, Arctic Freezer 13 sowie Deepcool Maelstrom120 nutzen. Weiterhin würde ich inbesondere die Wasserkühlung in meinem ITX Gehäuse zu verbauen zu versuchen als auch in meinem normalen ATX PC Gehäuse. Bereits bei vergangenen Testberichten zu Singleradiator AIO Wasserkühlungen verglich ich die Montage in ITX mit ATX Gehäusen & fand diese sehr spannend.

Mein Testberichte würde selbstverständlich ausführlich mit Bildern  und Grafiken untermalt erfolgen, sowie für jedermann verständlich formuliert werden. Eine Spiegelreflexkamera für ordentliche Bilder ist vorhanden.

Als Testhardware kommen bei mir zwei Intel Haswell Prozessoren zum Einsatz, nämlich der Core i5 4440 mit 3,1Ghz sowie ein Pentium G3258 mit 3,2 bzw 4,0 bzw 4,4Ghz.

Weitere Hardware:

ATX PC                                                                                    

Prozessor:           Intel i5 4440 @3,1Ghz                                       
Arbeitsspeicher:   20GB DDR3 Ram @1600Mhz                               
Mainboard:          Gigabyte B85 3DH mATX                                   
Grafikkarte:        ASUS 960GTX Turbo @4GB VRAM mit OC              
Netzteil:             500W Netzteil 80+ Bronze                                  
SSD:                  480GB Sandisk Ultra II                           
HDD:                 6TB HGST HDD                                                
OS:                   Windows 8.1                                                   
Gehäuse:           Sharkoon ATX Gehäuse                                      
Vergleichskühler:Intel Stock, Arctic Freezer 13                              



 ITX PC

Intel Pentium G3258 @3,2/4/4,4Ghz
8GB DDR3 RAM @1600Mhz
ASrock81M ITX 
------------------
450W Noname 
 120GB SandiskUltra II 
-----------------------
Windows 7 
Raidmax ITX
Intel Stock & Deepcool MAELSTROM 120


Als Testsoftware würde u.a AIDA64 zum Einsatz kommen.


Ich würde mich freuen als einer der drei Tester ausgewählt zu werden und verbleibe

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Sebastian


----------



## ReaCT (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

So Klausurphase ist vorbei, dann kann ich mich endlich um die wichtigen Dinge kümmern 

Hallo Redaktion und Damen und Herren des Lepa-Teams,
bereits vor einigen Tagen bin ich auf der PCGH-Seite auf den geplanten Usertest der Lepa Exllusion gestoßen, da bei mir auch seit dem Test von AiO-WaKü in der derzeit aktuellen PCGH 03/2016 das Interesse geweckt ist, melde ich mich hiermit zum Usertest. Beim Testen soll geprüft werden, ob die Exllusion für den Silent-Betrieb geeignet ist, aber auch ob sich die Kühlleistung des 240 mm großen Radiators sich auch beim (starken) Übertakten positiv auf die Temperaturen auswirkt. Zudem soll dabei aus der CPU das Maximum für 24/7 ausgelotet werden, was mit der angepeilten recht hohen Spannung von 1,3 Volt möglich sein sollte. Jene sind je nach System und entsprechendem Takt bereits für konventionelle Luftkühlungen nur schwer zu kühlen. Beachtung soll dabei auch die Leistungsstärke der Kühler bei ähnlichen Rahmenbedingungen finden, daher soll also mit denselben Lüfterpaaren und bei identischer Drehzahl getestet werden, um die Vergleichbarkeit zu gewährleisten und damit auch die Lüfter auf die Probe zu stellen. 

Zu den technisch relevanten Daten meines Equipments:
-Kamera: Nikon D5100
-Intel Core i5 3570K@4,0GHz offset bei derzeit ca. 1,048V 
-Mainboard: Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
-Vergleichskühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Zum Vergleichstest werden auch die beiden Lepa-Standardlüfter montiert)
-Referenzlüfter: 2x Enermax T.B.Silence 
-Testgehäuse: HAF 932
- Wärmeleitpaste: IC Diamond

Und das Restsystem...
-Seasonic X-560
 -Samsung 830 SSD
-8GiB G.Skill RAM
-HD 7950 PCS+

etc.


Welche Testdurchläufe ich durchführen möchte:



*Einstellungen*
|
*Mugen 2*
|
*Lepa Exllusion*
3,4GHz, UV, fixed|Ja|Ja
4,0GHz, ca. 1,05V, fixed oder offset|Ja|Ja
4,
*X*
GHz, 1.3V, fixed|Nein*|JaUV: Undervolting; fixed: Fixe CPU-Spannung
*mit Referenzlüfter nicht möglich, eventuell Test mit Lepa-Lüftern

Aufgeheizt werden soll das System per CoreDamage, die Stabilität hingegen soll mit Prime95 geprüft werden. Für den Worst Case wird zudem noch per Furmark die Grafikkarte auf Temperaturen gebracht, um die Kühler an ihre Grenzen zu bringen. Dabei sollen unterschiedliche Lüfterkonfigurationen helfen, die Leistungsfähigkeit im Silent-Betrieb und bei starkem OC zu ermitteln. Auch werden die Lepa PWM-Lüfter geprüft, wie sie sich gegen die Modelle der Konzernmutter Enermax  schlagen, indem sie sich im unteren Drehzahlbereich mit dem (früherem) Preis-Leistungstipp den Enermax T.B.Silence duellieren. Ob die Konzerntochter das Know-How von Enermax übernommen hat?
Durch die beachtlichen Maße des Gehäuses habe ich außerdem die Möglichkeit verschiedene Radiatorpositionen auszuprobieren und mögliche Tipps für das heimische Case des Lesers zu geben. 
Voraussichtlich sollen die Kühler mit diesen Setups gegen getestet werden.



*Lüfter*
|
*Drehzahl***
Enermax T.B.Silence|500
Enermax T.B.Silence|900
Lepa PWM|500

Lepa PWM|900

Lepa PWM|1200

Lepa PWM|1800**Konfiguration/Messung per Tool (Speedfan o.Ä.)

Wie ich meinen Testbericht aufwerten würde:
-Text begleitende Einbindung von Fotos
-UEFI Screenshots
-Vergleichswerte in Grafikform
-Subjektive Beurteilung von der Einfachheit der Bedienung (Installation, Nachfüllen, Wasser färben, LED's, etc.)
-Impression der Verpackung und Verarbeitung 
-Subjektive Wiedergabe der Lautstärke: Wie schlagen sich Pumpe und Lüfterlager?
-Mögliche Modifikationen: Was lässt sich durch Pumpendrosselung oder zusätzlicher Entkopplung herausholen

Alles in Allem ein sehr ambitioniertes Projekt was ich da vor haben würde, wenn mir die Ehre zuteil werden wird, einen der Usertests durchzuführen. Nichtsdestotrotz wünsche ich allen Bewerbern viel Glück und PCGH natürlich ordentliche Tester 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## shootme55 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Auch ich erlaube mir, meinen Hut in die Runde zu werfen.

Kurz zu meiner Person: Ich bin 31 Jahre alt, Österreicher, Ingenieur für Bautechnik mit abgelegter Baumeister-Konzessionsprüfung, und beschäftige mich seit ca. 15 Jahren intensiv mit dem Thema PC-Hardware. Die PCGH lese ich seit der dritten Ausgabe (mit Unterbrechungen). Meine Leidenschaft für diese Materie legt den Fokus weniger auf Spiele, sondern mehr auf das handwerkliche am PC. Tatsächlich verbringe ich mehr Stunden beim schrauben daran als mit dem Einsatz der Hardware.
Beweggründe für diese Bewerbung sind nicht finanzieller Natur, sondern einfach die Leidenschaft und der Nervenkitzel, an relativ empfindlichen Bauteilen zu werken und die Freude daran, etwaige kleine und oft einfache Verbesserungen entwickeln zu können.
Ich habe derzeit keine Erfahrungen mit Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen vorzuweisen und kann daher sehr unvoreingenommen an die Sache heran gehen. Hier im Forum wird oft von derartigen Kühlsystemen abgeraten, und ich würde mir gern selbst eine möglichst objektive Meinung bilden und Erfahrungen sammeln können, die ich natürlich dann auch gerne mit dem Forum teile. Wie eigentlich sehr leicht ersichtlich ist, liegt der Fokus meines Systems eher auf Alltagstauglichkeit und nicht zu aufdringlicher Geräuschkulisse.

Als Testsystem würde ich meinen derzeitigen Gaming-PC einsetzen, welcher ausreichend Abwärme erzeugen sollte. Das System besteht aus:

Intel Xeon X-5670 2,93GHz Hexacore @ 4,20GHz, 1,29V
Noctua NH-D15
12GB DDR3 Corsair XMS 3 1600
Asus P6T 
Gigabyte Geforce GTX970 G1 Gaming
OCZ Vertex 3 maxIOPS
Western Digital Black 1TB
Cooler Master HAF 922, 3x200mm und 1x120mm Lüfter
BeQuiet Straight Power 500W
Steuerung der Lüfter und Temperaturmessung an einzelnen Bauteilen über eine Zalman ZM-MFC3 (PWM-geeignet)

Als Wärmeleitpaste würde ich Coolaboratory Liquid Ultra einsetzen, da sie jetzt in meinem System bereits Verwendung findet.

Für Fotos verwende ich eine Canon EOS 750d mit 18-55 Kit-Objektiv. 

Testen würde ich sowohl mit Basistakt (TDP 95W) als auch mit dem übertakteten System. Durch Erhöhung der Kernspannung würde ich natürlich noch mehr Abwärme erzeugen können. Außerdem wäre ein Vergleich der Bauteiltemperaturen am Mainboard interessant. Auf einen offenen Aufbau würde ich aufgrund des enormen Airflows in meinem Gehäuse verzichten. 
Betreffend des Testablaufs würde ich vorschlagen, mich mit den anderen Testern auf einen einheitlichen Testzyklus zu einigen, um halbwegs vergleichbare Ergebnisse zu erzielen. Genaue Angaben dazu möchte ich jetzt nicht machen. Diese Abläufe will ich planen, daher nicht hier in aller Eile übers Knie brechen, aber ich werde versuchen, den ganzen Test so objektiv wie möglich durchzuführen.

Jedenfalls möchte ich folgende Eigenschaften des Kühlers prüfen und festhalten:

Montagefreundlichkeit inkl. Anleitung, auch im Bezug auf häufigen Wechsel der CPU
Störgeräusche und Vibrationen
Lautstärke in verschiedenen Leistungsbereichen
Kühlleistung der CPU im Vergleich zur Luftkühlung
Wartungsfreundlichkeit
Modifikationen/Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten

Von Referenzlüfter-Vergleichen halte ich an sich nichts. Ich möchte meinen Test möglichst praxisnahe gestalten. Im Normalfall kauft sich keiner einen Kühler um 90 oder gar 120 Euro um dann gleich den Lüfter zu tauschen. Das Set muss sich in erster Linie als Ganzes beweisen. Und da ich keinen Vergleich mit lüfterlos ausgelieferten Kühlern anstrebe, ist ein Vergleich mit Serienbelüftung eher angebracht.


----------



## r!pw3 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Hallo liebes pcgh-Team, 

ich bin 26 Jahre alt und gelernter FiSi (Fachinformatiker - Systemintegration). Ich würde gerne den Lesertest der neuen Lepa AiO Wasserkühlung für euch durchführen. Mein privater PC bietet eine interessante Testumgebung, da ich ein Mini ITX System betreibe und schon länger mit dem Gedanken spiele eine Kompaktwasserkühlung zu verbauen. 

Systemdaten: 
Intel Core i5 4570 @ Stock 
bequiet! Shadow Rock Slim
8 GB DDR3 Crucial Ballistix Tactical PC1800
Radeon R9 270x
Gigabyte Mini ITX Mainboard 
Cooltek W1 Gehäuse 
bequiet 600W pcgh Edition
240GB Sandisk SSD / 120GB Crucial SSD / 2TB Samsung HDD

mit freundlichen Grüßen,


----------



## Skylaker (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Hallo,
ich bin 22 Jahre alt und studiere Maschinenbau, nebenbei beschäftige ich mich mit diversen Hardwarethemen. So bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Raspi 1 Modell B, einer Arduinoplattform und einem Teensy 3.1 für kleinere Projekte. Technisches Interesse und Verständnis  ist somit vorhanden.

Seit kurzen habe ich ein neues Rig, bestehend aus:
i7-6700K (natürlich super zum OC bzw hohe TDP)
Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 3
MSI GTX 980Ti Golden Edition
Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4 2x8GB @ 2666 MHz
bequiet! Pure Power L8 630 W

Als Massenspeicher habe ich eine Samsung 950 Pro m.2 SSD primär, direkt am m.2-Port des Mainboards, eine WD Black 3,5" 1TB sekundär als Dokumentespeicher und für Teile meiner Steamlibrary und tertiär eine HGST 500 GB aus meiner PS4 für interne Backups.

Bisher wird meine CPU von einem bequiet! Dark Rock 3 Luftgekühlt, diese soll aber demnächst durch eine Wasserkühlung ersetzt werden. Entsprechend wäre ein Vergleich möglich, entweder Swiftech H240 X2 oder Kraken X61. Getestet werden beide Kühler sowohl mit den Standardfans, als auch alternativ mit zwei Silent Wings 2/3, je nach dem wann die SW3 tatsächlich mal erscheinen.

Verpackt wird das alles in einem bequiet! Silent Base 600 Window. Bisher noch mit den Standardgehäuselüftern.

Wichtig ist mir neben der reinen Kühlleistung auch die Lautstärke des Systems. Ich weiß, die WD Black passt da nicht ganz rein, aber 1TB+ SSDs sind mir noch zu teuer als reiner Ablagespeicher.

Umgang mit Tabellen und Grafiken (Matlab, Vektorgrafiken, usw.) stellt kein Problem für mich dar und auch eine Nikon DSLR habe ich zur Verfügung.

Ich weiß, ich bin nicht der Profioverclocker, dafür aber ein sehr engagierter Hobbyocler. Und diese stellen wohl das breitere Publikum hier hier auf.

Vielen Dank fürs Lesen

Johann aka Skylaker


----------



## HairforceOne (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

auch ich würde gerne die genannte Wasserkühlung testen und sie auf ihre Leistungsfähigkeit überprüfen. Ich habe damals seit meinem Q6600 übertaktet und die Temperaturen immer wieder gemessen und mich auch dafür interessiert, was es für Kühllösungen gibt.

Know-How ist in diesem Bereich natürlich vorhanden.
Die Lepa Exllusion 240 würde bei mir gegen einen Scythe Mugen 3 antreten, welcher aktuell einen auf 4,0 GhZ Übertakteten i3570k kühlt. Da würde es mich natürlich interessieren, was eine WaKü im direkten vergleich zu einer LuKü bringt!

Mein System ist noch immer das in der Signatur angegebene!

Grüße
Razr


----------



## Hunkin1 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Hallo,

Ich habe in letzter Zeit, auf Grund diverser Tests z.Bsp. in PC Games Hardware, überlegt meinen Rechner auf eine AiO WaKü umzustellen. Unter anderem hatte ich bereits die LEPA im Auge, und das wäre jetzt natürlich eine tolle Möglichkeit. 
Seit meinen Anfängen mit einem guten alten Brotkasten (C64) bin ich dem "PC" treu geblieben und habe meine Systeme und die meiner Freunde immer wieder modernisiert, umgebaut und auch komplett neu aufgebaut.
Aktuell habe ich folgendes System, das ich verändern möchte:
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Chaser A31
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H (rev. 1.x) Intel® Z87 Chipset    Sockel 1150
CPU: Intel 4770K @4,3
CPU-Cooler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition
RAM: 16 GB GEIL Black Dragon PC3 12800 1600MHz
Graka: Gainward GeForce® GTX 780 Phantom "GLH"
Systemplatte: Transcend SSD 370 512 GB
Spieleplatte: Transcend SSD 320 512 GB
Backupplatte: Samsung HD103SJ
Netzteil: Corsair CS650M
Windows 10

Bilder würde eine Panasonic DMC TZ5 schießen. Powerpoint und Excel gehören zu meinem täglichen Brot.
Dokumentation ist also gesichert.

Was mich am meisten interessiert:
a. die Temperaturänderung
b. die Lautstärke, die ich natürlich mangels Messgerät nur subjektiv beurteilen kann
c. Umbau, Probleme, Schwierigkeiten....

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich diesmal das Glück hätte!

Gruß

Laslo Balindt


----------



## Hennemi (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Guten Tag,

 schon länger spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir eine AiO anzuschaffen, lese aber immer wieder, dass diese im Gegensatz zur Luftkühlung lauter und ineffizienter arbeiten. Mit der _Lepa Exllusion 240 _würde ich mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen und meine Erfahrungen mit der Community teilen.
 Bereits in der Vergangenheit habe ich mit viel Freude an zwei Lesertests (BitFenix Pandora & Thermal Grizzly Wärmeleitpasten ) teilgenommen.

*Mein Testsystem* sieht folgendermaßen aus:


I5 4460 @ 3,2GHz, mit boxed Kühler
MSI H97 Gaming 3
MSI GTX980 Ti
Samsung Green Series 16 GB
EVGA SuperNova G1 650W
Cooltek W2
2 SSD´s und 1 HDD

 Während der Tests werden natürlich verschiedene *Bewertungskriterien* berücksichtigt:


Die Verpackung
Der Lieferumfang
Die Verarbeitung
Die Installation
Temperaturen, auch im Vergleich mit anderen Lüftern (Noiseblocker Eloop)
subjektiver Eindruck der Lautstärke

 Besonderes Augenmerk lege ich dabei auf den Nachfüllmechanismus der Wasserkühlung.
 Zusätzlich würde ich die 3 Wärmeleitpasten aus dem Thermal Grizzly Wärmeleitpasten Review noch einmal benutzen, um dessen Auswirkung auf die Kühlleistung der Lepa Exllusion zu testen.

 Meinen Bericht werde ich mithilfe von selbsterstellten Diagrammen abrunden, eine Kamera für Fotos ist vorhanden.


 Wie man lesen kann bin ich der deutschen Sprache bemächtigt und das Umbauen meines Computers wird mir viel Freude bereiten.
 Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen wenn ich mit dabei wäre.


 Gruß 
 Hennemi


----------



## hanrot (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,
ich heiße Hans bin 21 Jahre alt und studiere Politikwissenschaften. Was soll da also Schiefgehen? Spaß beiseite, ich beschäftige mich schon längerem mit dem Thema PC Hardware im Eigenbau und habe mittlerweile auch schon einige Erfahrung im Bereich des Overclocking sammeln können. Mein aktueller PC ist jetzt gute 2 Monate alt und ich stand bei der Zusammenstellung selbst vor der Frage nach der richtigen Balance aus Effizienz, Lautstärke und Aussehen meiner eigenen Kühllösung. Gerade die User-Tests waren für mich hier sehr hilfreich, da sie oft einen aufrichtig-subjektiven Eindruck vermitteln.
Ich möchte die LEPA gerne testen, weil ich den Ansatz eines erweiterbaren aber gleichzeitig einsteigerfreundlichen Komplettsystems für sehr interessant halte. 
Natürlich ist mir bewusst, dass man nur mit Subjektivität keinen Blumentopf gewinnt. Mit verschiedenen Tools, stufenweise übertaktetem Prozessor, verschiedenen Lüftern sowie einem Laserthermometer habe ich selbstverständlich auch vor die technische Seite genau zu überprüfen und das ganze grafisch aufzuarbeiten.
Als Vergleich stelle ich eine SilverStone tundra TD02-Slim, einen Luft-Towerkühler sowie auf der AMD Seite einen standard boxed Lüfter.

Mein System:
Gehäuse: Aerocool xpredatorx3 (5 Lüfter)
CPU: Intel i7-6700k bis 4.6GHz
Mainboard: Z170 MSI gaming m5
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4 3000 16GB dual Kit
Netzteil: BeQuiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600Watt
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 gaming 4g
SSDs: Samsung 850 500GB, SanDisk Ultra 2 240GB

Alternative/ Zusatz:
AMD x4 9750
Asus 6870
Hitzegarant Acer Aspire Predator Gehäuse

Liebe Grüße,
Hans


----------



## Chinaquads (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team.

Ich würde gerne den Kühler gegen Macho X2 antreten lassen.

Getestet wird dann mein 3570k mit verschiedenen Spannungen und Taktraten: 1.0 Volt bei 4,0 Ghz ; 1,1 Volt bei 4,4 Ghz und 1,25 Volt bei 4,6 Ghz

Dokumentiert wird das Ganze mit einer Nikon D3200 DSRL, für die Temperaturmessungen wird einmal der MSI Afterburner genommen, zudem als kleines Schmakerl eine Testo 785 Wärmebildkamera.

Auf die Geräuschkulisse würde ich mein subjektives Hörempfinden einsetzen, umgerechnet auf div. RPM der Lüfter + Skala von 1 ( sehr leise / unhörbar ) bis 10 ( störend laut )

Zudem würde ich per Potentiometer die Pumpendrehzahl senken und hier auch mein subjektives Empfinden mit einbringen.

Ich würde mich über eine Teilnahme an den Lesertest sehr freuen.

Liebe Grüße

Daniel

PS: Diagramme, sowie Anmerkungen zum Aufbau etc. gehören selbstverständlich mit dazu!


----------



## TheCGamer (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

Ich bzw. wir (TheCGamer und joneskey98) würden uns gerne für den Lesertest der Lepa Exllusion 240 bewerben.

Zu uns: Wir sind Schüler bzw. Azubis mit einer schon lange anhaltenden Begeisterung für Hardware und allerlei andere PC- und Elektronik Basteleien. Der Ein oder Andere wird und vielleicht noch als die beiden Irren, die sich ihr Futter auf nem' Pentium 4 braten, in Erinnerung haben. In letzter Zeit sind wir wieder vermehrt auf unserem Youtube- Kanal aktiv, und suchen dementsprechend auch immer nach Ideen für neue Projekte und Videos. Der Kühler-Test wäre die perfekte Gelegenheit für ein Test- bzw. Reviewvideo, das wir gerne zusätzlich zum schriftlichen Test hier im Forum veröffentlichen würden. Wir experimentieren gerne mit verschiedenen Kameraeinstellungen und Beleuchtungstechniken und würden das Produkt zu Beginn des Videos atmosphärisch in Szene setzen.

Doch warum gerade dieser Kühler-Test?
Ich habe persönlich schon sehr lange vor, mir eine Kompaktwasserkühlung anzuschaffen. Vor allem mit Blick auf ein zukünftiges Hardware-Upgrade auf ein Sockel 2011-3 System. Richtig entscheidungsfreudig war ich aufgrund des extrem breiten Angebots und den vielen verschiedenen Features der Modelle auf dem Markt jedoch nicht. Ich würde dem Lepa Exllusion 240 gerne eine Chance geben, sich einen langjährigen Platz  in meinem Gehäuse zu erobern. Gerade die durchsichtige Pumpeneinheit und die klaren Schläuche machen auf mich, als eine Person, der das Aussehen des persönlichen PC's sehr wichtig ist, einen extrem interessanten Eindruck.

Mit diesem Setup würden wir den Kühler testen:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5 2500K
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz
Mainboard: MSI P67A-GD53
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX670 PowerEdition
Netzteil: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 650W
Gehäuse: Corsair 780T in Weiß
Diverse Festplatten, SSD und DVD-Laufwerk

Im Gehäuse ist eine mehrkanalige Lüftersteuerung verbaut, mit deren Hilfe wir den Lepa-Kühler bei verschiedenen Gehäusebelüfungs-Szenarien testen werden.
Selbstverständlich werden wir verschiedene Lastszenarien erzeugen und die CPU sowohl mit Werkseinstellungen als auch mit einer Alltags-tauglichen Übertaktung auf 4,3 Ghz betreiben. Vergleichen können wir den Kühler mit einem Arctic-Cooling Freezer 13. Um die Grenzen des Kühlers zu testen und unsere alten Traditionen zu bewahren, muss sich die Kompaktwasserkühlung auch auf einem (eventuell übertakteten und overvolteten, je nach techn. Möglichkeit) Intel Pentium 4 mit einer TDP von 120W beweisen.

Messungen der CPU- aber auch der Mainboard-Temperaturen ermitteln wir sowohl mit Tools wie Hardwaremonitor, als auch mit einem Laserthermometer. Festgehalten werden unsere Ergebnisse dann wie vorausgesetzt in übersichtlichen Diagrammen.

Die gute Qualität unserer Bild- und Videoaufnahmen wird durch die Verwendung einer Sony RX-100 Kamera garantiert. 

Wir würden uns sehr freuen, wenn wir für den Lesertest ausgewählt werden würden, wünschen aber auch allen anderen Bewerbern hier viel Glück!
Viele Grüße,
joneskey98 und TheCGamer


----------



## lh99 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team, ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen die Lepa Exllusion 240 testen zu dürfen, da für vernünftige Bilder eine Nikon d5100 mit entsprechenden Objektiven vorhanden ist, aber auch um sie gegen meinen jetzigen Tower Cooler den Macho x2 zu vergleichen. Das wissen für den Einbau ist auch vorhanden, da mein PC Marke Eigenbau ist.  Zwar bin ich mit 16 noch nicht so alt wie manch andere hier, aber in der 10. Klasse Gym. hat man mittlerweile auch schon gelernt ordentliche Texte zu verfassen.   

Mein System
CPU: i7-5820k@3.3GHz (im normalen Betrieb)
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Macho x2
Mainboard: Gigabyte Gaming 7 x99 wifi
Ram: 4x4 Gigabyte Crucial Ballitsix Sport @2400 MHz
GPU: Sapphire R9 390x Nitro 
HDD: 2Tb Seagate Barracuda
SSD: 500 Gb Samsung 850 evo
Netzteil: Enermax Revolution X´t 730 w
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Pro M (mit 2 Zusätzlichen Noctua NF- P14s Redux)

Viele Grüße 
Lucas


----------



## Estacado7706 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Redaktion,

Ich wäre recht interessiert hier als Tester mitwirken zu können. Zum Einen, weil das Thema Kühlung (und speziell AiO) ja nie wirklich langweilig wird, andererseits wäre die Chance an dieser speziellen Entwicklung herum zu spielen durchaus spannend.

Zuerst einmal zu den Testsystemen:
HauptPC:


CPU|AMD FX-9590
Mainboard|ASUS Sabertooth FX 990 R2.0
RAM|16GB G.SKILL Sniper
GPU|2x NVidia 780 Ti
HDD|2x Wester Digital Green (Raid 1)
SSD|Kingston HyperX Fury 240GB
Zudem ist ein kleines Zweisystem vorhanden mit einem MSI 7170i Gaming AC, welches einen i5 6600K beheimatet.

Als Vergleichskühlungen sind vorhanden:
Diverse Intel und AMD Stock Cooler.
*Enermax ETS N30
Thermalright Macho Rev B
Seidon 120V AiO
*Cooler Master Nepton 240M

Neben dem Offensichtlichen, der Kühlleistung, dem Einbau und der Verarbeitung der AiO, sowie der Lautstärke der Lüfter, würden mich primär zwei zusätzliche Punkte interessieren, welche ich auch testen würde:
Qualität der Tubes: Diese sehen auf den ersten Blick recht schlicht verarbeitet aus und könnten daher anfällig für Knicke sein, was einen enormen Einfluss auf die Leistung haben kann.
Verschluss der Öffnung zum Nachfüllen der Kühlflüssigkeit: Da die meisten Systeme seitwärts orientiert sind wäre diese Öffnung stets an der Seite, so dass ein kleines Dichtungsproblem alles zerstören könnte. Hierfür würde ich die Teile einem Freund am Institut für Materialwissenschaften geben und künstlich altern lassen. Mechanische Abnutzung, Ozonkammer etc inklusive. 

Bebildert würde der Test natürlich auch und vom Unboxing bis zum Aussehen im System wäre alles dabei. Ich würde auch versuchen gängige Farben zusammen zu stellen, die man in handelsüblichen Board enthalten hat, so dass man ein stimmiges System bekommt. Hierfür wäre natürlich vor Allem ein sauberes Rot wie in so vielen Boards verwendet, aber dann auch das typische Sabertooth Ocker/Braun einen Versuch wert.

Viele Grüße


----------



## rocc (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Einen guten Abend an die PCGH-Redaktion,

bevor sich die Bewerbungstore schließen, möchte ich mich ebenfalls für den Test des Lepa Exllusion 240 qualifizieren.
Als Fachinformatiker in Fachrichtung Systemintegration gehört es zu meinen beruflichen Fähigkeiten, Komponenten bezüglich ihrer Eignung für ein gesamtes Unternehmen auswählen zu können. Außerdem befasse ich mich privat ausgiebig mit der Faszination Computer und kann trotz meiner jungen 20 Lebensjahre auf über ein Jahrzehnt der vollständigen Widmung privater Interessen auf diese Faszination zurückblicken. Beruflich und privat habe ich schon unzählige Computer mit den unterschiedlichsten Anforderungen konfiguriert und zusammengebaut.

Mein System setzt sich aus folgenden Komponenten zusammen und entspricht indes meiner Forensignatur:
CPU: Intel Core i5 4670K (overclocked auf 4,3 GHz)
Kühler: Scythe Katana 4 mit einem bequiet! Shadow Wings 92mm
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GiB G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3-1600
Mainboard: MSI B85-G41
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 760 Jetstream
Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundred
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530 Watt
HDD: Festplattenverbund aus SSD und HDDs

Um den Test visuell festzuhalten, steht mir eine Canon EOS 600D mit einem Objektiv von Tamron (70 - 300mm) zur Seite. Von meiner ordentlichen Schreibe konnte ich euch hoffentlich ebenfalls überzeugen.

Ich verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüßen und drücke mir die Daumen,
rocc


----------



## gorgeous188 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Jetzt hätte ich das ja fast übersehen 
Nach längerer Auszeit möchte ich mich auch mal wieder für einen Lesertest bewerben.
Bei mir ist immernoch ein i5 2320 am Start, der mit 95 Watt spezifiziert ist. Schon beim Bau des PCs hatte ich über eine Kompaktwasserkühlung nachgedacht, mich dann aber doch wieder für einen "klassischen" Turmkühler entschieden. Jetzt könnte ich die Chance nutzen, und den Vergleich ziehen.
Wie schon in den letzten beiden Test liegt bei mir der Hauptfokus auf Silent. Hierzu werden sowohl die Pumpe als auch die Lüfter so weit wie sinnvoll und möglich gedrosselt. Getestet werden soll neben der Maximalbelastung mit Prime95 auch die Spielesituation, sowie 2D-Betrieb mit Office, Browser, Video etc.
Testen möchte ich außerdem, wie sich Austauschlüfter auf dem Kühler schlagen.
Auch Montage und Befüllung "fließen" (kleiner Scherz am Rande  ) in die Bewertung mit ein.

Mein Testsystem hat sich (bis auf einen nachgerüsteten Spannungswandlerkühler) nicht verändert:
i5 2320, 4x 3,0GHz, 95 Watt
Asus P8B75-V
Radeon R9 280 3GB
8GB DDR3-1600
Samsung 850 Pro
Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 Gehäuse

Alternativ hätte ich auch noch ein C2Q-System:
Core 2 Quad Q6600, 4x 3,0GHz
Asrock P43Twins1600
Radeon HD3450
8GB DDR3-1600
Samsung 830
Fractal Design Core 3500
Hier muss naturgemäß der Spieletest entfallen, auch wenn die Grafikkarte ein Vanilla Minecraft ohne Shader durchaus auf 30fps gepackt hat.
Außerdem war mir bei der Auswahl des Turmkühlers aufgefallen, dass einige Kondensatoren sehr nah am Sockel stehen. Die Montage eines Macho B war hier gar nicht erst möglich. Schon aus diesem Grund wäre die Montage der Exllusion für mich sehr interessant.

Für gute Fotos steht wieder meine SLR bereit, die vor ein paar Wochen sogar noch ein brandneues f1,8 Objektiv spendiert bekommen hat.

Falls euch meine Bewerbung zusagt, würde ich mich über eine Zusage sehr freuen.


----------



## Ion (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Dann möchte ich meinen Hut auch in die Schale werfen.
Kompakt-WaKü´s übten bisher immer eine gewisse Anziehungskraft auf mich aus. Vor vielen Jahren habe ich es gewagt und mir eine _Antec H20 620_ ergattert und getestet. Ich war positiv von der Kühlleistung und negativ von der Lautstärke überrascht. Über die Jahre hatte ich immer mal wieder die Ehre verschiedene AiO-WaKü´s bei Kollegen und Freunden zu verbauen und neue Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Darunter welche von Corsair und auch NZXT. Die größeren Modelle hatten dank der höheren Ausmaße des Radiators die Möglichkeit leisere Lüfter zu verbauen. An diesem Punkt wird es für mich persönlich spannend: Beste Kühlleistung bei geringer Geräuschentwicklung - wünschen wir uns das nicht alle?

Nun habe ich ein Auge auf die _Lepa Exllusion  240_ geworfen. Optisch bereits ein Hingucker, bin ich sehr auf die Kühlleistung und insbesondere die Lautstärke gespannt. Die Nachfüllbarkeit erscheint mir ein neues interessantes Feature zu sein, das ich, wie das Montagesystem, sehr genau beobachten und dokumentieren werde. Realisieren möchte ich das in Form eines offenen Aufbaus, da die schiere Größe der _Exllusion 240_ die Möglichkeiten meines Gehäuses sprengt. Das Hauptkriterium für den Test bleibt die Temperatur, gefolgt von den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sowie der Lautstärke. Als Wärmeleitpaste kommt die _Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut_ zum Einsatz, was die beste Wahl darstellt.

Die CPU wird mit Prime95 ordentlich aufgeheizt. Um noch mehr Wärme zu erzeugen wird die CPU-Spannung im Bios manuell in die Höhe geschraubt. Als Vergleichsprodukt steht mir ein _Scythe Mugen MAX_ Tower Kühler zur Verfügung, der *wie hier festgestellt*, die Leistung eines Highend-Luftkühler´s erreicht.
Das Mainboard bietet mir die Möglichkeit die Drehzahl der verwendeten Lüfter sehr fein zu justieren, was verschiede Profile ermöglicht. Abgerundet wird der Lesertest mit Diagrammen und Fotos in gewohnter Qualität.

Folgende Hardware kommt zum Einsatz:

*CPU* | i5-4590 (CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen MAX)
*Board* | AsRock B85M-ITX
*RAM* | Kingston Hyper X Fury (DDR3, 1866MHz)
*GPU* | Asus Matrix GTX 780Ti
*NT* | Cooler Master V550
*SSD */* HDD* | Samsung SSD 830 / Western Digital Red 2TB
*Gehäuse* | Fractal Design Node 304 (wird nicht für Test verwendet)


Ich freue mich dabei zu sein. 


*Ion*


----------



## Guru4GPU (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

So ich melde mich mal noch Kurz vor Schluss 

Ich habe zwar noch nie bei einem Lesertest mitgemacht, aber es gibt ja für alles ein erstes Mal, und Herausforderungen sind bei mir immer Willkommen 

Bis jetzt habe ich nur Luftkühler zum übertakten benutzt, (Kompakt-)Wasserkühlungen hatte ich selbst noch nicht in Gebrauch, da mein Brocken 2 bis jetzt immer ausgereicht hat
Auch kostentechnisch habe ich mich noch nie getraut mir eine AiO Lösung zuzulegen
Aber dank euren großzügigen Angebotes kann sich das ja ändern 

Meine Hardware in meinem Spiele PC:

i7 2600K @4,5GHz (sehr hitzköpfig)
Asus R9 280 @1150/1400MHz (Unter Accelero versteckt)
4x4GB DDR3 RAM
ASrock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3
be quiet Straight Power 10 500W
Define R5 Black (wünscht sich eine Wasserkühlung)
Eine 250GB SSD und eine 1TB HHD

Schreiben, fotografieren und Grafiken erstellen werde ich schon schaffen 

Ich bin zwar nicht der beste Kandudat, aber falls ihr einen Schüler glücklich machen wollt würde ich mich sehr freuen

MfG, Guru4GPU


----------



## frankyfife (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Die Bewerbungsphae ging bis zum 15.02., der Threadtitel lässt darauf schließen, dass immernoch Bewerbungen zulässig sind. Wie gehts denn hier weiter?


----------



## Ion (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*

Es kann sein, dass Stephan die betreffenden User bereits angeschrieben hat und nun auf eine Antwort wartet.
Oder er ist noch nicht dazu gekommen.

In beiden Fällen:
Einfach etwas in Geduld üben und die Ankündigung hier im Thread abwarten.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - jetzt für die Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!*



frankyfife schrieb:


> Die Bewerbungsphae ging bis zum 15.02., der Threadtitel lässt darauf schließen, dass immernoch Bewerbungen zulässig sind. Wie gehts denn hier weiter?



Üblicherweise liest man sich zumindest den ersten Post durch - da dort sowie auf in der News auf der HP stand "Bewerbungsphase bis 15.2.2016",
kann man sich auch denken, dass jetzt Schluss mit Bewerben ist.

Es dauert hier meist ein bis eineinhalb Wochen bis sich was tut - das ist nichts besonderes, das war bis jetzt eigentlich immer so.
Stephan verlängert die Testphase wird dann auch entsprechend.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Bei den ausgewählten und bestätigten Community-Mitgliedern handelt es sich um
- ReaCT
- shootme55
- mrmurphy007.

Das Ende der Testphase ist der 31.03.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Dann herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Tester - ich bin auf die Berichte gespannt.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Info-Update: Die Testmuster wurden heute versandfertig gemacht und sollten damit spätestens Mo./Di. bei den Lesertestern eintreffen.


----------



## Ion (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Freue mich ebenfalls auf die Berichte


----------



## Hennemi (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

bin sehr gespannt auf die Ergebnisse. herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner!


----------



## mrmurphy007 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Das ging fix, mein Paket kam heute.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Das ging fix, mein Paket kam heute.



Ja dann mal ran an den Braten ^^


----------



## Estacado7706 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Glückwunsch an die Tester. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## chewara (18. März 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

wann kommen hier die Tests online?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (18. März 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Sind doch noch knapp zwei Wochen Zeit bis die Frist endet. 
Gut Ding will Weile haben - ich sitze jetzt auch schon fast zwei Wochen an einem Review.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Zumal man eine Wasserkühlung auch ein paar Tage in Betrieb haben sollte, bevor man misst/auf die Lautstärke guckt. (:


----------



## chewara (19. März 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Ich wollt ja nich drängeln , hab nur den Termin nicht gefunden  gehabt , sorry


----------



## mrmurphy007 (19. März 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Achso, bis zum 27.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (20. März 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Achso, bis zum 27.



Ne bis 31.03.2016 - steht zumindest im Startpost.
Wurde geändert weil es sich so verzögert hatte, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## Guru4GPU (27. März 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Ich bin gespannt


----------



## mrmurphy007 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 × Lepa Exllusion 240 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Mein Test ist jetzt online! 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/vorbereitungsforum/432473-lesertest-lepa-exllusion-240-a.html


----------

